# Anyone have any big swords?



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

After selling our house, moving into an apartment, building a house, and moving into it I am finally ready to set my 125 back up. I kept some of my favorite plants in my temporary 40, but I need repopulate the big tank. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to make any meetings yet this year, because it's been a crazy few months with everything listed above. But, I am looking for a couple big swords to take up some reale estate in the tank. I can get huge ones from aquariumplants.com, but shipping is almost as much as the plant. I'd like to get a couple different types, but I'm not picky. So, shoot me a pm and let's make deal. I also wouldn't mind picking up some Jungle Val, Hygro Angustifolia, and Green Tiger Lotus.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Grey aka fishman76092 on dfwfishbox is looking for swords and lotus plus others too... if you can't find locally maybe a group buy ??


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Tanya. I wound up finding what I was looking for over on TPT.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

TPT? can I have the link to share with Grey? thanks


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

ThePlantedTank forum. I just posted a WTB over there. I also found mother Amazon Swords on Aquabid for $25 shipped.


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

I got some and they're pretty fast growers. Forgot exactly what kind they were, but pics are posted under the ID section and been named in a reply. Basically, take a look at my post in the ID section and pick what ya want *lol* i do a big trim every 2 weeks since i run CO2 ect.


----------

